# Motor for Crusher Destemmer



## ForzaItalia (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey All,

I recently purchased a manual crusher destemmer that had a motor added on. The person added a 1/3 HP 1725 rpm AC motor and it seems like it runs way too fast! It currently has a 3 inch drive pulley attached to a 14 inch load pulley that spins the destemmer. After some research I figured out the destemmer is running at 370 rpms. ( 3"/14" * 1725)= 369.64 RMP. Does anyone know what rpm a destemmer should run at? Should I add a larger load pulley or just purchase a new motor. If so any recommendations on a motor? Thanks!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 22, 2014)

The current setup you have will run fine. It is certainly faster than you could crank it, but mine is setup with a similar ratio and I have run it 4 years now with no problems- just keep your hands out of the hopper.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! I was just worried because I used a friends motorized destemmer and it didn't go nearly as fast. Just dont want to damage the gears by running at high speeds.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 23, 2014)

You could always put a larger pulley on the crusher to slow it down.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

The larger pulleys are a little expensive, I was thinking on reducing the drive pulley to 1 or 2 inc. Not sure if that will make a difference.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

I attached some pictures for reference.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 23, 2014)

Yea, you're right, bigger pulley would be a tad expensive. I doubt that the belt would tolerate a much smaller motor pulley either.

A variac would work, as long as you realize that torque drops with voltage drop. You might have to start the motor on full and then drop the voltage to adjust the speed. That may also be very expensive.


----------



## novalou (Jan 23, 2014)

The best bang for your buck is a smaller motor pulley (2" or so) or an 1100rpm motor.

Going larger on the driven pulley, you'd need a 20" pulley to see the same drop in speed as above.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

Tried to called Grainger for a 2" V Belt pulley but unfortunately with my motors 1" bore...3" is the smallest pulley I can attach.


----------



## novalou (Jan 23, 2014)

ForzaItalia said:


> Tried to called Grainger for a 2" V Belt pulley but unfortunately with my motors 1" bore...3" is the smallest pulley I can attach.




Check with McMaster Carr, they have a 2.35 dia for a 1" motor shaft.
Pt # 6204K12


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2014)

How many pounds of grapes do you plan on running through it? I bet not a lot and the short amount of time needed to process them will not be enough to worry about. I probably run more through at one use then you will all season and see no gear wear.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks novalou, Ill check that out.

Grapeman, you are probably right and I am over reacting. Maybe I'll wait until I get the grapes and see how it goes. Planning on doing 500 pounds of Chilean Merlot in the coming months.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2014)

After studying the pictures I see where I mounted the pullies is different than you did. My large pulley is on the destemmer roller shaft. I pulled the small sprocket out and pushed the large sprocket on the crusher in. With your setup you are stepping the speed up from your motor. I was also wrong about the larger pulley size and it is only 8 inches. Your paddle shaft and crusher shaft are getting the full stepped down motor speed, where on mine the destemmer gets the faster speed and the crusher is slowed down. I am putting in a couple pictures so you can see what I mean.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes you can probably wait and see how it goes. You will be done with 500 pounds in about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

Grapeman, is there an easy fix to make my setup closer to yours?


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

ahh I think I see it now...would it work if I move the 14" pulley off the larger sprocket and attach it to the smaller (if its possible?)


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2014)

That's the way I run mine. I got a picture showing someone elses setup when I did mine. It has always run great like this. I don't see why you couldn't change them as long as you can move the sprockets in and out as needed to get clearance.


----------



## pjd (Jan 23, 2014)

It appears as if your motor pulley is adjustable, open it up to slow it down.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi PJD...how would i go about doing that? Open up the actual motor? Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

Just figured it...after i unscrewed the pulley i did see a significant decrease in speed. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 23, 2014)

Ilario,
I think that you should send the Crusher/destemmer to me for a full inspection this spring and fall...lol


----------



## ForzaItalia (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahah anytime you need it Tom ....we aren't too far from each other


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 24, 2014)

LMAO!
I need to get one, this destemming by hand is for the birds..LOL


----------

